# Painters/Fine Artists?



## lue (May 3, 2014)

Are there any painters/fine artists on here? And do you have a place online where you put your work?


----------



## iworkforcookies (Jul 29, 2014)

I believe the site below is free, I used it as an online portfolio. Really easy to use and looks great. There's another similar one that I forget. 

cargocollective .com


----------



## lue (May 3, 2014)

iworkforcookies said:


> I believe the site below is free, I used it as an online portfolio. Really easy to use and looks great. There's another similar one that I forget.
> 
> cargocollective .com


Thanks but I meant your specific site.


----------

